
Camberwell church continuing to sell fake Covid-19 cure - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-52480133
======
DanBC
They're selling them for £91 ($113 USD, €104 Euro) per kit, and they claim to
have sold nearly 2000 kits.

